# City Council - Court appearance for parking ticket



## Kate727 (28 Apr 2016)

Hi, has anyone was taken to the court by City Council for unpaid parking ticket?


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (28 Apr 2016)

What is query. Did u receive ticket ? Reminders ? Have you a reason to not pay? Did you appeal ?


----------



## Kate727 (29 Apr 2016)

I received the reminder after two weeks but never the original ticket. The place where i left my car for few minutes had no sign and no paying machine. Its spot between two junctions just for two cars. I appealed that, after the time has gone for paying the ticket i have gt another letter that penalty is going up by 50%. In the same day i received another letter that my appeal was unsuccessful but no explanation to their decision. I wrote them again just asking for details why they still want to charge me. I have made a photos showing that there is no sign whatsoever on this spot.  Waiting for their respond but in a meantime i was wondering did anyone came so far with this that case end up in Court.


----------



## Ravima (29 Apr 2016)

local newspaper always carries details of these. Most get convicted.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (29 Apr 2016)

Is it the council or their outsource company who is progressing case. Have you approached their solicitor.


----------



## Kate727 (30 Apr 2016)

Jumpstartdublin said:


> Is it the council or their outsource company who is progressing case. Have you approached their solicitor.


For now I am dealing only with city council. There is no other company involved in that.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (30 Apr 2016)

Yes. So you could complain via council complaints officer if you are unhappy with process or handling of appeal. Appears you received standardised letters to date... Also try to speak with someone looking after case. Council is not a faceless


----------



## Black Sheep (1 May 2016)

Usually the guy takes a photo of the front and rear of your car with the parking ticket on the windscreen. Have you requested that? Perhaps your original ticket blew away but the photo should clarify


----------



## Kate727 (3 May 2016)

Black Sheep said:


> Usually the guy takes a photo of the front and rear of your car with the parking ticket on the windscreen. Have you requested that? Perhaps your original ticket blew away but the photo should clarify


The first time when i called and ask about the letter I received, they told me that they don't need to leave original ticket on the car - which I dont understand, because i wasnt aware i have got a ticket until two weeks later i received a formal reminder. I have made a complaint and they were waiting another two weeks with respond. In a meantime the time to pay has gone and they applied 50% increase to original fees. I have sent another letter asking for explanation why my appeal was unsuccessful. When you going to speak to someone in Galway City Council often there is no one responsible to talk to you. They avoiding contact with people from the outside.


----------



## Jumpstartdublin (3 May 2016)

Regret situation doesn't add up. Write to ceo of council and watch how fast you find name of responsible person!


----------



## paddytheape (4 May 2016)

I was in Swords district court last month with 30 unpaid parking fines (I had paid my residential permit only the postman wouldn't deliver it, long story) I was very surprised to see APCOA were outside court on the morning of the court session accepting payments at 9.30am for outstanding fines (and yes people and solicitors made payments and cases were struck off, no receipts given though) and also at 10.30am inside the courthouse (just before the judge entered)offering to accept late payment, obviously they don't want people before the judge facing jail.  Needless to say, I didn't pay my fine and was accosted by DCC solicitor at 10.30 with documentation I had sent him previously to say I could be excused and the case would be struck out.  I was mad needless to say as the solicitor got paid for his day in court yet I had to take a day off work.  Scoundrels the lot of them Ted.


----------



## Kate727 (17 May 2016)

Black Sheep said:


> Usually the guy takes a photo of the front and rear of your car with the parking ticket on the windscreen. Have you requested that? Perhaps your original ticket blew away but the photo should clarify


After long conversation and visit in City Hall i received a photograph of the front of my car, no parking ticket on a windscreen. No indication of offence - as there where no lines showed on the photograph. It looked for me like someone was passing my car and took the fast pic. No date, no time and no street name on the photograph. they were very surprised that i request a photo in a first place, no explanation, nothing just simply - take us to court if you wish. I have wrote the last letter to them. Today is the last day when i should pay. 
A lot of controversy going around with parking tickets in Galway, people complaining, i am not the only one which was put in this place by the City Council. Was trying to solve that nicely but it seems that you can't be nice when you deal with something like that. Will see how that will end. 
Many thanks to everyone who respond.


----------

